# 2011 Forum Awards



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2011)

It's that time of the year again! Continuing the tradition from 2009 and 2010, here is the 2011 Forum Awards Thread!
This thread is for looking back at the best (and worst) moments here from this year. 

The way this works is you can all search for nominees for these various categories (or even make up your own categories), and post links to them here. 
Please mention the category, and if needed, an explanation why it deserves that award, in your posts. 
Please try to not insult other members, especially when you're looking for things that deserve an award for being the worst of something (and refrain from creating categories that can be hurtful, such as "Stupidest Member").

The winners will be decided by me and some others (if you want to help, PM me), based on what nominees seem to be the most favoured among you. 
In this case, it is alright to reply to posts saying things such "+1" and "This.", to let us know that you agree, but please try to contribute to the thread as much as you vote. 
The winners will be posted in the post below near the end of January, so you will have two months to gather posts and things.


Here are some potential categories:
Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall)
Best/Worse Post (overall) 
Funniest Post 
Best/Worst Signature 
Best/Worst Avatar 
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll 
Best/Worst Arguing 
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore 
Funniest Member 
Most Intelligent Member
Meanest/Nicest Member
Most/Least Helpful Member
Most Clueless Member 
Most Insane Member 
Most/Least Improved Noob 
Most Worsened Noob 
Most Deserved Ban 
Most Deserving of a Ban 
Most Gender-Confused 
Biggest Fanboy
Least Similar Online and RL Personas


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2011)

RESULTS​
*Member of the Year, Nicest Member, Most Helpful: Brest *
It's very hard to argue against it, Brest is best. For contributing to the forums and helping other members in so many ways, Brest truly deserves to be the Member of the Year. He also has the most helpful signature. Runner-up for nicest member: Mike Hughey.

*Funniest member: Kirjava*
Not much to say other than "lolthom". Runner up: waffle=ijm

*Most Improved Newb: 5BLD*
This was his first post last April. He's now one of the fastest Roux solvers. He's also a very helpful member.

*Most Insane Member - Janelle *
The Uber Weekly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon was originally a joke, then it was changed from a weekly competition to a monthly competition. Many people started, but the only one to ever finish was Janelle. 10 000 in one month is about 350 per day for 30 consecutive days, which takes a lot of determination and insanity no doubt. Her results: (click).

*Most Controversial Moderator: stachuk1992*
Well, he was the most popular nominee for both Best Mod and Worst Mod. 

*Best Arguing: Stefan*
If you ever win an argument against Stefan, you deserve your own award. Runner-up: Kirjava

*Most Intelligent Member: qqwref*
Once again, qqqref was the favourite brainiac. He won this in 2009 too. Runner-ups: Stefan and Kirjava.

*Best Troll: Thompson*
It's very hard not to laugh at his posts, especially if you've met him in real life. Runner-up: JyH.

*Abuse of memes: Specs112 *
Mainly for excessive use of macros. How many more of your posts do we have to delete?

*Most Gender Confused and Least Similar Online and RL Personas: emolover*
Did anyone else assume he looked emo?

*Most clueless member and Least Helpful Member: Michael Womack* 
For constantly breaking forum rules, no matter how much he's warned. It's nice that he spends time in the One Answer Question thread trying to help others, but he isn't exactly helping most of the time.
Runner up for most clueless: Jorghi. Here is one of Jorghi's memorable ridiculous posts. 

*Most Deserved Ban and Worst Troll: chicken9290 *
No one else deserves a smack with the banhammer more than other chicken9290. For creating many threads with inappropriate and graphic content, and then admitting to trying to hack others's account. Please don't discuss the content of his posts here.

*Most Worsened Noob: Owen* 
Mainly for Owen Notation.

*Worst Arguing: Dene*
Several arguments were heading off-topic and getting out of control with the help of Dene.

*Funniest Post: Kirjava Development Solutions* 
Here's the post. Runner ups: Stefan's "LMAO If only Einstein had impregnated your mom..." and toastman's "Orangina as lube". Stefan's post is also one of the most misquoted posts, and it appears in several signatures.

*Best First Post: slimjamin and cyril*
slimjamin's first post and cyril's first post  were both very creative and awesome.

*Thread of the year: THE LUBIX JAWDROP*
Here's the thread. When a thread that ridiculous doesn't get closed, you know something isn't right. Some of the replies are just way too funny.

*Best Avatar: All pony avatars*
<3 ponies. 

*Best Signature: mr. giggums*
"There are 10 kinds of people in the world. Those who get it, those who don't, and those who didn't see a ternary joke coming."

*Worst Signature: benskoning*
He changed it now, but before it was very hateful and inappropriate.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2011)

Most clueless member: Michael Womack
Thread of the year: This


----------



## angham (Dec 1, 2011)

meanest member: masterofthebass
WATCHA GONNA DOOOOO DAN?
Yeah but seriously, I always win this game isn't that good a reason to close a thread


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2011)

angham said:


> meanest member: masterofthebass
> WATCHA GONNA DOOOOO DAN?
> Yeah but seriously, he banned a guy from the chat for accidentally misusing nibblr, and also violently swore at a certain person who didnt know the 3x3 wr used to be 7.08


We constantly say this, the IRC chat room is not affiliated with speedsolving.com. Also masterofthebass cannot ban people from the chat room.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 1, 2011)

I nominate jorghi for everything worst


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest for most helpful member for his astonishing reconstruction work even of boring slow solves that only the requester cared about.

For the same reason and because I know nothing even slightly negative about him, also possibly nicest, best and most insane member.


----------



## Micael (Dec 1, 2011)

Most Helpful Member: *Mike Hughey*

Reasons:
1) maintains the weekly competition;
2) is an active moderator;
3) regularly gives help, especially about BLD.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Brest for most helpful member for his astonishing reconstruction work even of boring slow solves that only the requester cared about.


 
Very this. There should be no question about who wins that award.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Thread of the year: This


Which year are we in?


----------



## asportking (Dec 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Thread of the year: This


 


Sa967St said:


> Which year are we in?


Nomination for Most Clueless Member and Best Response to a Troll


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 1, 2011)

Biggest postwhore: Kirjava
Moderator of the year: Chris Hardwick
Worst troll: TheRubiksGod or Jorghi
Most helpful member: Brest or Mike Hughey
Funniest member: waffo


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> Owned


 
Well to be fair, the thread was active for several months earlier this year (even though most of the good stuff occurred in 2010), but since the Alot Invasion were last year's best avatars, it'd be nice to look for other stuff.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2011)

Nomination for funniest post/Best post:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Private-forum&p=648451&viewfull=1#post648451


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Best (ab)use of memes: Specs112


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 1, 2011)

not trying to start an argument, but is it appropriate to have the name "postwhore"? I mean if I nominated a female cuber as this year's "postwhore"...?

and I vote most helpful member goes to... hmm... Mike Hughey.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 1, 2011)

best troll Michael womack


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 1, 2011)

Most Deserving of a Ban: Micheal Womack (Or however it's spelt)


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 1, 2011)

benskoning said:


> best troll Michael womack


 
But he isn't trying to be one...


----------



## benskoning (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> But he isn't trying to be one...


 I know i met him


----------



## cubernya (Dec 1, 2011)

Most deserving of a ban: Chicken1992 (If you didn't see it, you don't want to)


----------



## asportking (Dec 1, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Nomination for funniest post/Best post:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Private-forum&p=648451&viewfull=1#post648451


I nominate this too. I forgot about that post until now, but that was hilarious.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2011)

i definitely think my avatar is pretty epic!


----------



## aaronb (Dec 1, 2011)

I think we can agree on the most gender-confused: emolover.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 1, 2011)

Womack seemed to fit Most Clueless better than any of the others, but I'm sure one can earn multiple titles.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest for Most Helpful - I agree with stefan on that.
Mod of the year - Statue for being on clean up.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> Best (ab)use of memes: Specs112


 
yes
and chicken9290 for troll
and the mod that handled that situation for best mod.


----------



## Bob (Dec 1, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> i definitely think my avatar is pretty epic!


 
I'm pretty sure I told you how much I hate your avatar already, but in case I didn't, I'll tell you now. Your avatar is creepy.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bob said:


> I'm pretty sure I told you how much I hate your avatar already, but in case I didn't, I'll tell you now. Your avatar is creepy.


Didn't you know that was my ultimate goal? 

Also, do they have a biggest WCA stalker award? i went up to EVERYONE whose name i recognized and said, "hey, you're best average is xx.xx!! I looked you up on the WCA results"


----------



## cityzach (Dec 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Mod of the year - Statue for being on clean up.


 
i agree with this 100%.

and most gender confused definitively goes to emolover.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Most Clueless Member: maybe me but definitely michael womack


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree, Womack for most clueless


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Most Improved Noob: me?


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Most Improved Noob: me?


 
Worst sig.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 1, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think we can agree on the most gender-confused: emolover.


 
Agreed.



brandbest1 said:


> Most Improved Noob: me?


 
Howaboutmeh? Im a nub and I've improved quite a bit.


Funniest member: waffo, and I agree with the Brest being the most helpful.
Most clueless member: Jorghi?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Howaboutmeh?


 
I second this motion.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

Can someone give examples of Jorghi posts? I don't remember any, I must have missed it.

Also, please please do not let the best avatar award have anything to do with ponies.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Can someone give examples of Jorghi posts? I don't remember any, I must have missed it.
> 
> Also, please please do not let the best avatar award have anything to do with ponies.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25906-US-Nationals-2011&p=626910#post626910

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25906-US-Nationals-2011&p=625678#post625678


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 1, 2011)

Most Gender confused: emolover <3


----------



## aaronb (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll fill them in as I think of them.

Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall)
Best/Worse Post (overall)
Funniest Post
Best/Worst Signature: Best: Erik Worst: Michael Womack/ me
Best/Worst Avatar
Best/Worst Thread Title
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll: Best: Ben1996123 Worst: 
Best/Worst Arguing
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore
Funniest Member
Most Intelligent Member
Meanest/Nicest Member
Most/Least Helpful Member: Brest (Mike Hughey as second)
Most Clueless Member: Michael Womack
Most Insane Member
Most/Least Improved Noob: 5BLD
Most Worsened Noob
Most Deserved Ban
Most Deserving of a Ban: chicken1992
Most Gender-Confused: emolover (So many people call her a guy; she must get so annoyed  )
Biggest Fanboy
Least Similar Online and RL Personas


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 1, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Didn't you know that was my ultimate goal?
> 
> Also, do they have a biggest WCA stalker award? i went up to EVERYONE whose name i recognized and said, "hey, you're best average is xx.xx!! I looked you up on the WCA results"


 
Why do you keep nominating yourself?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2011)

I forward myself for the worst improved noob.

I've dropped about 2 seconds off my average in 2 years of cubing and one of those was this year.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, please do not nominate yourselves people.



IMSLOW1097 said:


> Also, do they have a biggest WCA stalker award? i went up to EVERYONE whose name i recognized and said, "hey, you're best average is xx.xx!! I looked you up on the WCA results"


 
That doesn't have anything to do with the forum. Also, I and many others also look up other's WCA results. It's under your name, so people can see how fast you are and what competitions you go to. I also do it to preview my competition before a competition.


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Can someone give examples of Jorghi posts? I don't remember any, I must have missed it.
> 
> Also, please please do not let the best avatar award have anything to do with ponies.


 
Here is a list of all of Jorghi's threads.. some of them I remember people really raged about

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=307293&pp=


----------



## jrb (Dec 1, 2011)

Member of the Year:Brest
Moderator of the Year:Statue
Funniest Member:waffo
Most Gender-Confused:emolover
Worst Signature:brandbest1
Most Deserving of a Ban:IanTheCuber
Most Clueless Member:Michael Womack
Least Helpful Member:Michael Womack
Most Helpful Member:Brest
Most Insane Member:Guimond
Nicest Member:Bapao
Smartest Member:qqwref
Funniest Post:Orangina as Lube
Most Derserved Ban:Michael Womack
Least Improved Noob:Muesli
Most Improved Noob:5BLD


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

str0nkest member: mike kotch


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Most gender confused, will forever be Dene to me
Also, best avatar award IMO goes to Dene as well


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall) Stachu
Best/Worse Post (overall) 
Funniest Post 
Best/Worst Signature: The ones with "LMAO Einstien should have impregnated your mom..." Only two people come in mind.
Best/Worst Avatar Best: Pony ones Worst: 
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll : chicken9290 (For best. Seriously, I need to explain?)
Best/Worst Arguing 
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm: Isn't this kind of against the rules? But I'll throw in Woner's 10 minute :fp. 
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore : Well it used to be me.
Funniest Member : Stefan (usually when he makes a retort) and Waffo. Tied.
Most Intelligent Member :Stefan. Seriously, man. Stefan.
Meanest/Nicest Member
Most/Least Helpful Member
Most Clueless Member 
Most Insane Member 
Most/Least Improved Noob 
Most Worsened Noob 
Most Deserved Ban :chicken 9290
Most Deserving of a Ban :chicken9290. While I thought it was funny, I was joking when he said he should do it again. 
Most Gender-Confused 
Biggest Fanboy
Least Similar Online and RL Personas


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

dunno if he did this on purpose to win postwhore, but



Spoiler


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

Best troll: ben1996124


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Most deserving of a ban: Chicken*1992* (If you didn't see it, you don't want to)


 


theZcuber said:


> I don't really know how to describe it, *I can memorize 50 random digits in around 10 minutes, remember small changes others would't be able to find*, etc.



Most fail post(s)


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2011)

Worst troll (as in least successful in mission): Ben1996123. 

Having a trollface as an avatar is old and weak, and is just too try hard.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 2, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think we can agree on the most gender-confused: emolover.


 
Yep.


----------



## Micael (Dec 2, 2011)

Most Insane Member: *Janelle*

For having completed the The Uber Monthly 3x3 10 000 Cube-Marathon!!!


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

My thoughts

Member of the Year (overall) : Mike Hughey
Thread of the Year (overall) : _I just had one in my head, then completely lost the thought_
Moderator of the Year (overall) : StachuK1992
Best/Worst Signature : (best) Faz / (worst) Cubenovice
Best/Worst Troll : (best) Womack / (worst) Waffo
Biggest Postwhore : Womack
Funniest Member : Kirjava
Most Intelligent Member : Kirjava
Meanest/Nicest Member : (nicest) Brest / (meanest) Waffo (sometimes)
Most/Least Helpful Member : (most) Brest / (least) Womack
Most Clueless Member : Womack
Most Insane Member : Waffo
Most/Least Improved Noob : (most) Jorghi (his post quality is great now!) / (least) Womack
Most Worsened Noob : Womack
Most Deserved Ban : Chicken9290
Most Deserving of a Ban : Chicken 9290
Most Gender-Confused : Emolover


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Very this. There should be no question about who wins that award.


 
+1


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Most/Least Improved Noob : (most) Jorghi (his post quality is great now!)


 
He's made maybe 7 or 8 posts since "returning", and half of those have been 2 sentences are less. Sure, he doesn't seem like a noob/troll anymore, but his post quality sure isn't "great". I'm not saying this is a bad thing, because I know mine isn't anywhere near great either.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

The key there is most improved, not best


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 2, 2011)

Intelligent: qq!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Worst troll (as in least successful in mission): Ben1996123.
> 
> Having a trollface as an avatar is old and weak, and is just too try hard.


 
I think he's not really trying to troll at all. Rather joking about trolling. His avatar is just fine.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 2, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall): Brest
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall)
Best/Worse Post (overall) 
Funniest Post: Shelley (for starting the Carrot thread)
Best/Worst Signature: Brest best 
Best/Worst Avatar 
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll 
Best/Worst Arguing 
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore: Clay (for starting the Elimlination Game) 
Funniest Member 
Most Intelligent Member
Meanest/Nicest Member: Brest nicest
Most/Least Helpful Member: Brest most
Most Clueless Member: Michael Womack
Most Insane Member: Gaetan 
Most/Least Improved Noob
Most Worsened Noob 
Most Deserved Ban 
Most Deserving of a Ban: Agentkuo (post something On-Topic for ****sake)
Most Gender-Confused 
Biggest Fanboy


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ shelley started the Carrot thread.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 2, 2011)

Will fill in as I think of more.

Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall) - Mike Hughey
Best/Worse Post (overall)
Funniest Post - Kirjava Development Solutions
Best/Worst Signature
Best/Worst Avatar
Best/Worst Thread Title
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll
Best/Worst Arguing - Kirjava
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore - Phoenix Death
Funniest Member
Most Intelligent Member - qqwref
Meanest/Nicest Member - Nicest: Mike Hughey - Meanest:
Most/Least Helpful Member - Most: Brest - Least: 
Most Clueless Member - Michael Womack
Most Insane Member - Janelle
Most/Least Improved Noob - Most: 5BLD - Least: Michael Womack
Most Worsened Noob - Michael Womack
Most Deserved Ban
Most Deserving of a Ban
Most Gender-Confused - emolover
Biggest Fanboy
Least Similar Online and RL Personas - emolover - Since I actually know him, he's really different than what he is online. Less stupid, less hipster, and less gender-confused.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 2, 2011)

Biggest Postwhore: Me (I have a 4.96 post average, Phoenix Death only has 3.39)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Biggest Postwhore: Me (I have a 4.96 post average, Phoenix Death only has 3.39)


 
my ppd this year is nearly 7.


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Biggest Postwhore: Me (I have a 4.96 post average, Phoenix Death only has 3.39)


 
I nominate RyanReese09. 6.71 post average (overall).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ya I'm secretive with my post count prowess.


----------



## Owen (Dec 2, 2011)

Member of the year, nicest member, most insane, and funniest member go to Bapao.

Best response to troll:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33765-Not-very-new-type-of-fused-cube.&p=676062&viewfull=1#post676062

And all his subsequent posts on that thread.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 2, 2011)

Howaboutmeh for nicest member? I front myself for this nomination


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 2, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Howaboutmeh for nicest member? I front myself for this nomination


 
I'd rather go for worst signature... what?

I think most intelligent is either Stefan or qqwref.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Biggest Postwhore: Me (I have a 4.96 post average, Phoenix Death only has 3.39)


 
lololololol that is nothing.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2011)

Best Thread Titles should go to the challenge threads. Very well done!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a thought, the Member Elimination Game thread took a lot of frequent editing for a pretty long time. Not productive to cubing, but... still a factor to think about; how much effort went into it.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

Owen said:


> Member of the year, nicest member, most insane, and funniest member go to Bapao.
> 
> Best response to troll:
> 
> ...



This


----------



## avgdi (Dec 2, 2011)

Micael said:


> Most Insane Member: *Janelle*
> 
> For having completed the The Uber Monthly 3x3 10 000 Cube-Marathon!!!


 
I second that.


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think we can agree on the most gender-confused: emolover.





cityzach said:


> and most gender confused definitively goes to emolover.





5BLD said:


> Agreed.


 


AustinReed said:


> Most Gender confused: emolover <3


 


aaronb said:


> Most Gender-Confused: emolover (So many people call her a guy; she must get so annoyed  )


 


jrb said:


> Most Gender-Confused:emolover


 


TheZenith27 said:


> Yep.


 


theZcuber said:


> Most Gender-Confused : Emolover


 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Most Gender-Confused - emolover


 
You all are so lucky I am not bleeding from my vagina right now!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

Up until now I thought emolover was a guy.
Now I'm confused.
Aha! I'm most confused member :3


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2011)

Most deseverd ban: chicken1992 
Nicest member: Brest because of reconsturtions


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Up until now I thought emolover was a guy.
> Now I'm confused.
> Aha! I'm most confused member :3


 
If I told you my views on sexuality and gender you would be even more confused.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2011)

*sits on emolover*

hey baby~


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 2, 2011)

Best First Post: *slimjamin*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-staff-writers&p=629962&viewfull=1#post629962


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Best Thread Titles should go to the challenge threads. Very well done!


 
I've been worried about this thread because I thought you were going to nominate me for something xD

most gender confused member is: emolover, no doubt


----------



## @uguste (Dec 2, 2011)

Best first post : cyril
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-staff-writers&p=668163&viewfull=1#post668163


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

What did chicken 1992 do?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Most impressive video:* Kirjava's sub-20 with 20 methods.
Most improved noob: 5BLD
Best signature: Brest's helpful links sig


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2011)

Brest brest brest brest brest.
That man should get multiple awards for sure. Just make a Brest award.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 2, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What did chicken 1992 do?


 


tx789 said:


> Most deseverd ban: chicken1992
> Nicest member: Brest of reconsturtions


 


aaronb said:


> Most Deserving of a Ban: chicken1992


 

Where are people getting 1992 from? :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2011)

achicken, chicken08, chicken9290, chickencuber, chickenfly34, Chickenman, and mrchicken100 are the only chickens.
Three of these have a 0 post count. Obviously, one is permabanned. The other 3 have less than 50 posts.


----------



## 5m17h3380181988 (Dec 2, 2011)

Biggest postwhore: StachuK1992


----------



## asportking (Dec 2, 2011)

5m17h3380181988 said:


> Biggest postwhore: StachuK1992


Not really...


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Worst mod(s): Stachu and Dan.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 2, 2011)

Will get links later, but before I forget, best troll should be thompson for his 'my site' page. Though worst troll should also be him for all his other posts as they dont match that one.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 2, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> achicken, chicken08, chicken9290, chickencuber, chickenfly34, Chickenman, and mrchicken100 are the only chickens.
> Three of these have a 0 post count. Obviously, one is permabanned. The other 3 have less than 50 posts.


 
Why did he get banned? I must of missed it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Why did he get banned? I must of missed it.


He made a bunch of inappropriate threads a few nights ago. Like, REALLY inappropriate.


----------



## 5m17h3380181988 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah also 
Worst mod: Stachu

Best mod: Mike Hughey


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2011)

"Worst mod" is one of those categories you shouldn't make...


----------



## angham (Dec 2, 2011)

Most improved noob-5BLD no doubt hes nearly got sub-10 in less than a year


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

angham said:


> Most improved noob-5BLD no doubt hes nearly got sub-10 in less than a year


 
Depends how lenient you are with "nearly".




Sa967St said:


> He made a bunch of inappropriate threads a few nights ago. Like, REALLY inappropriate.


 
Were they cubing related at all?


----------



## asportking (Dec 2, 2011)

By "Most Improved Noob," are we referring to improving time-wise, or improving as in being a better member?


----------



## angham (Dec 2, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Depends how lenient you are with "nearly".


10.xx video avgs i would say is nearly, which he has



asportking said:


> By "Most Improved Noob," are we referring to improving time-wise, or improving as in being a better member?


 I would say mainly time-wise but dont know for sure


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

angham said:


> 10.xx video avgs i would say is nearly, which he has


 
Doesn't mean he consistently averages 10 haha.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> No, it's definitely being a better member. "Noob" does not refer to skill, but rather the manner in which one conducts oneself.


 
Yep. Cuz people can be good and still be nubs on the forum.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Yep. Cuz people can be good and still be nubs on the forum.


 
sarcasm? :?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry, I realize my error.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 2, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Doesn't mean he consistently averages 10 haha.


 
Incidentally I have been averaging mid 10 mostly today, but usually it's low 11s...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGB9C-tFwQo&feature=g-upl

I'd say the best post is cmowla's 4x4 post, it's amazing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2011)

I've always thought most improved noob is still from being "clueless" to "being well-informed"


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 2, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I've always thought most improved noob is still from being "clueless" to "being well-informed"


 
Well, earlier in the year everytime I saw 5BLD post, it was "Hey join me with roux since I am really happy with that I switched to it from CFOP and I still average about 17 seconds but I am really happy I did it and it's a lot of fun and this and that." It seemed he was trying to prove to everyone that roux was the best and everyone should switch or something. Then I think that he got really good with it and also explored other methods with which he became somewhat good at too. Now he is much better and still promotes Roux but at the same time knows that there are other methods that people should look into since they are all different and some are more fun than others.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Depends how lenient you are with "nearly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No. He made like 5 threads filled with porn (colored white for people that are like 13 )
He then also made a thread saying he accepted his permaban haha

Luckily, all this started at around 1:30. When I went to sleep at 2:00, it was still going on. Not sure how many people saw it, but I would say around 20ish. Arnaud was supposedly the mod the find and delete the threads, not sure what time though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2011)

least improved noob: womack


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

Apparently I'm still the forums most worsened noob from 2009. Awww.

Best Mod: Stachu/AvG (I just liked how AvG banned himself :3)
Most improved noob: lolben. Give him a break, all the hate he's received, and recently his posts have been fine, and fine is a huge improvement on the crap he used to post.
Most helpful member: I agree with others here, Brest.
Most worsened noob: Michael Womack.
Least improved noob: insane8351 or whatever.
Funniest member: Bence.
Thread of the year: Random Cubing Discussion. I have a feeling that might've been from last year though.
Best Troll: Dene.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 2, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Yep. Cuz people can be good and still be nubs on the forum.


 
Andrew much?


----------



## Owen (Dec 2, 2011)

Ben has actually gotten worse. All his posts are either flaming, or random nonsense in an invented language.

Don't get me wrong, I respect and admire him (his Xtranormal videos are pure genius), but by normal standards, I don't think he's improved. Troll face avatar? Really?


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

Owen said:


> Ben has actually gotten worse. All his posts are either flaming, or random nonsense in an invented language.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I respect and admire him (his Xtranormal videos are pure genius), but by normal standards, I don't think he's improved. Troll face avatar? Really?


 
Accomplishment thread tags: aerobics cube, henås,snoo

the work of ben1996123


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 2, 2011)

I gotta agree with MaeLSTRoM's post from page 2 - Kirjava Development Solutions for funniest post.

Also Stachu for best mod and Jorghi for most improved noob.?


----------



## Cubetastic (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't really nominate people since I haven't really been part of the forum aspect very much of the site but I will enjoy overseeing the links of funniest threads and stuff


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Owen said:


> Ben has actually gotten worse. All his posts are either flaming, or random nonsense in an invented language.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I respect and admire him (his Xtranormal videos are pure genius), but by normal standards, I don't think he's improved. Troll face avatar? Really?



I don't think I'm w0rse. Also, what trollface avatar?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 3, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall) *Escher *(Have to give this to the poster who has had the biggest impact on my progression)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall) *Mike Hughey*
Best/Worse Post (overall) 
Funniest Post 
Best/Worst Signature
Best/Worst Avatar 
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll 
Best/Worst Arguing 
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore 
Funniest Member 
Most Intelligent Member: *Kirjava *( In cube terms for sure)
Meanest/Nicest Member
Most/Least Helpful Member *Brest/?*
Most Clueless Member 
Most Insane Member 
Most/Least Improved Noob: 
Most Worsened Noob : Jorgi
Most Deserved Ban: Chickenxxx
Most Deserving of a Ban :
Most Gender-Confused :* Emolover (sorry but self confessed  )*
Biggest Fanboy
Least Similar Online and RL Personas: *Kirjava*


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, seriously, let's settle this....Emolover is a guy right? I mean, I always thought it was a guy, until you guys started saying he was a girl. Then i saw his name was trevor, and his youtube channel has a guy in it...


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Ok, seriously, let's settle this....Emolover is a guy right? I mean, I always thought it was a guy, until you guys started saying he was a girl. Then i saw his name was trevor, and his youtube channel has a guy in it...


 
Yes.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder who will win biggest fanboy this year?



Spoiler



seriously


----------



## insane569 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Least improved noob: insane8351 or whatever.


 

you mean me?


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2011)

oh look I seem to have lost my gender confused title. Need an avatar change I guess.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 3, 2011)

Member of the Year - 5BLD
Moderator of the Year - Mike
Most Helpful Member - Brest
Funniest Member - Waffo
Nicest Member - Selkie
Most Deserved Ban - Chicken9290
Most Clueless Member - Womack
Least Improved Noob - Womack
Best troll - Womack


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Best troll - Womack


 
He's not trying to be one



chrissyD said:


> Nicest Member - Selkie


 
+1


----------



## jonlin (Dec 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Most clueless member: Michael Womack


 
+1 for womack. 
Most intelligent member: Umm... this is hard... qqwref.
Most deserving of a ban:... That's a hard one... I would pick... between ben, jorghi and womack.
Best moderator: Chris Hardwick


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall): Kir
Moderator of the Year (overall): Chris Hardwick 
Best Avatar: Ben1996123456789 
Worst Response to a Troll: [any negative votes for Ben itt]
Best Troll: Dancohen 
Worst Arguing: Dene 
Biggest Postwhore: Ryanreese (he just loves simcube/accomplishment thread so much)
Funniest Member: Kir 
Most Intelligent Member: MichaelWomack
Nicest Member: Gotta be MichaelErskine
Most Helpful Member: Jorghi (for highlighting how beginners should never act)
Most Clueless Member: j`ey 
Least Improved Noob: Fazrulz 
Most Deserving of a ban: Stachu (for continually failing to ban himself) 
Most Gender-Confused: Kir 
Biggest Fanboy: qqwref


----------



## Owen (Dec 3, 2011)

Worst avatar: cityzach
Worst signature: Escher


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2011)

worst avatar ben ):<


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

Dene said:


> oh look I seem to have lost my gender confused title. Need an avatar change I guess.


 
I never took a real look at your avatar until now. Its funny.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

Best sig: Escher


----------



## Athefre (Dec 3, 2011)

Best Arguing - *Kirjava*
Biggest Postwhore - *Hershey*, *theZcuber*, *5BLD*
Meanest - *Specs112*
Most Helpful Member - *Brest*
Most Insane Member - *Guimond*

I think the following categories should be added:

Best New Method
Best New Development
Best New Idea
Most Helpful Wiki Contributor

And related.


----------



## asportking (Dec 4, 2011)

Most Deserved Ban: ben1996123


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2011)

Biggest meanie: Owen.


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

Most improved should be either Jorghi or Me


----------



## aaronb (Dec 4, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Most improved should be either Jorghi or Me


 
You've definitely improved, but I think it should go to 5BLD or maybe Jorghi


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 4, 2011)

thread that drew the most facepalms: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33900-Owen-Notation

Panda, you can be the best uruguay roux cuber that I know of.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

I was doing some quick research and I couldnt find anyone that could sub 30 with Roux on spanish forums. Everyone there uses CFOP, Heise and Petrus. So could I be the fastest in South America?


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

there are spanish forums?


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Hovair said:


> there are spanish forums?


 
This is one, http://www.darubik.com/foro/index.php

Its very unorganized, but its a forum .


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2011)

Hovair said:


> there are spanish forums?


 
http://speedcubes.net/links.php


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Biggest Postwhore - *theZcuber*


 
Hey, I actually got nominated for something! I doubt I'll win though, you're the only one that has said it so far


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> I never took a real look at your avatar until now. Its funny.


 
Yes some nice chap made it for me some time ago.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2011)

Best Quote Chain- quote chains no longer exist really.

Most Worsened Noob - Owen


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I was doing some quick research and I couldnt find anyone that could sub 30 with Roux on spanish forums. Everyone there uses CFOP, Heise and Petrus. So could I be the fastest in South America?



So far as I know YES, I vote for PandaCuber as the fastest Roux cuber in the whole of South America.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 5, 2011)

My 2 cents:

Member of the Year: *Brest*,srs. Just check the reconstruction thread. One of the most helpful, insane, and nicest members on the forum. He's perfect inevery way. Brest for everything best.
Moderator of the Year:Hard to say since I have no clue on what goes on behind closed doors, but I would say *Stachu* for trying to make the forums more interesting/clean.
Funniest Post:*Stefan* for wanting Einstein to impregnate all the *****s Moms.
Best/Worst Troll: Worst: *Tie between Jorghi and Chicken* 
Meanest/Nicest Member: Nicest:*Brest*
Most/Least Helpful Member: Helpful:*Brest*
Most clueless member: *Jorghi* 
Most Insane Member:*lolBrest* 
Most Deserved Ban:*Chicken*
Most Deserving of a Ban:*Chicken950whateverhisusernameis* 
Most Gender-Confused:*Emoluvr*Sorry, Dene. Looks like you got some competition. 
Biggest Fanboy: *IAmWeb*,his adoration towards Anfony is adorable.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 5, 2011)

Best mod: Stachu
Most helpful: Brest
Best troll: Owen
Meanest: Aronpm


----------



## shelley (Dec 5, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Funniest Post: Sarah (for starting the Carrot thread)


 
Jerk. You're lucky I'm not as banhammer-happy as I used to be.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 6, 2011)

Most deserving of a ban: Womack
Best response to a troll: Specs / me (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...uestion-thread&p=680765&viewfull=1#post680765 and post before)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 6, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall): Kirjava or Brest
Thread of the Year (overall): This one. (No, not really)
Worst Troll: Michael Womack 
Worst Arguing: Michael Womack
Worst (Ab)use of Memes: Specs112
Biggest Postwhore: 5BLD/ryanreese
Funniest Member: Either Kirjava or Shelley
Most Intelligent Member: Kirjava (cube-wise)
Most Helpful Member: Towards myself, it would be Kirjava simply because he helped me starting out K4 (on the OAQT). Overall, Brest, though. 
Most/Least Improved Noob: In terms of time, or post value? (I prefer the latter, because you never know if someone's lying about times, really)
Most Worsened Noob: Owen
Most Deserved Ban: Chicken (can't remember the numbers )
Most Gender-Confused: Emolover


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 6, 2011)

Aww, that whole page got culled.

Womack was banned deservedly for general incompetence, and failure to listen to people who told him how to properly use forums.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

I nominate 5BLD for most helpful, because he helped me learn Roux. And overall, i dont know

And kirjava for smartest.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

there was once a post, actually a copy of an IRC segment of kirjava in which he made up a story related to some space movie, so the post was a totally applicable to the discussion going on in some thread, it was pretty badass..


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> there was once a post, actually a copy of an IRC segment of kirjava in which he made up a story related to some space movie, so the post was a totally applicable to the discussion going on in some thread, it was pretty badass..


 
Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that.


Ye, it must be the post of the year..


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that.


 
Best post of the year: that.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know where to post this, but, I always confuse TiLiMayor with Tim Major. Award for most confusing person wise poster? Nah, too similar to gender-confused award, not enough nominees


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't know where to post this, but, I always confuse TiLiMayor with Tim Major. Award for most confusing person wise poster? Nah, too similar to gender-confused award, not enough nominees


Its not just you, sometimes when scrolling down fast I think like 'wait, I wrote that?'


----------



## Owen (Dec 6, 2011)

I had forgotten how funny that thread was. It ended with the bold proclamation that "all cubers are nerds". The entire thing was off-topic nonsense.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that.


 
Hands down.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't know where to post this, but, I always confuse TiLiMayor with Tim Major. Award for most confusing person wise poster? Nah, too similar to gender-confused award, not enough nominees


 
How could you confuse us?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> How could you confuse us?



hahaha

Most worsened noob:* Owen*. I've been coming across some of his noob posts recently from this year.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

I nominate Tim Major for best impersonation


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> ^^ shelley started the Carrot thread.


 


shelley said:


> Jerk. You're lucky I'm not as banhammer-happy as I used to be.



I stand corrected... (and have edited my post)

This post by Shelley is a good candidate for funiest post too


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Best post of the year: that.


 
I disagree, I've made better posts.


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

*least noobish noob* (lol...)*: *cyril

*EDIT:* Oh wait I meant best first post award.


@uguste said:


> Best first post : cyril
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-staff-writers&p=668163&viewfull=1#post668163


 Like this ^


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> aronpm for best arguing? Use of a diagram http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...saligned-sides&p=684924&viewfull=1#post684924


 
That's like nominating Dan Cohen for best boxing just because he beat up Hannah Logan (no, that didn't happen, I just couldn't think of a real example).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's like nominating Dan Cohen for best boxing just because he beat up Hannah Logan (no, that didn't happen, I just couldn't think of a real example).


 
Nominating this dude for funniest member.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 14, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall) : *Stachu*
Thread of the Year (overall) : *THE LUBIX JAWDROP*
Moderator of the Year (overall) : *Stachu*
Best Post (overall) : this
Funniest Post : OWEN
Worst Signature: *Xxoxia/ Esher*
Best Avatar : *Stefan (like he's taking a deep breath before conquering the world)*
Best Thread Title : *Hand Sanitizer As Lube*
Worst Troll : *RubiksGod*
Best Arguing : *Stefan/ Kirjava*
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes : *Bapao*
Biggest Postwhore : *5BLD/ Bapao*
Funniest Member : *Owen*
Most Intelligent Member : *qqwref*
Meanest Member : *Kirjava*
Most Helpful Member : *Kirjava*
Most Clueless Member : *Bapao*
Most Insane Member : *GG!!!!*
Most Improved Noob : *5BLD*
Most Worsened Noob : *Bapao*
Most Deserved Ban : *RubiksGod*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2011)

Best reactions: Ernie Pulchey.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's like nominating Dan Cohen for best boxing just because he beat up Hannah Logan (no, that didn't happen, I just couldn't think of a real example).


 
I did box a Hannah Montana balloon at LSC last month.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall) - Brest
Thread of the Year (overall) - 
Moderator of the Year (overall) - masterofthebass
Best/Worse Post (overall) - All of Brests/Jorghi
Funniest Post - Stefan's einstein post
Best/Worst Signature - Brest/benskoning 
Best/Worst Avatar - zmikecuber/fazrulz
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll - JyH for best
Best/Worst Arguing - Stefan best/Dene takes the crown for worst arguing in the push up thread
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes - specs112
Best Quote Chain - n/a
Biggest Postwhore - Jaycee 
Funniest Member - bobbyfearfactor for cuber impersonations
Most Intelligent Member - qqwref
Meanest/Nicest Member - Shortey/Mike Hughey
Most/Least Helpful Member - Brest
Most Clueless Member - Womack
Most Insane Member - GG
Most/Least Improved Noob - 5BLD for most
Most Improved overall - theanonymouscuber
Most Worsened Noob 
Most Deserved Ban - Chicken9290
Most Deserving of a Ban - omgitssolved 
Most Gender-Confused - emolover
Biggest Fanboy - IamWEB
Least Similar Online and RL Personas - Kirjava
Most sexy turning style - rubiks560
Biggest cheater - theZcuber
Most likely to get owned by me in Cod - omgitssolved
Worst porn distributor - Chicken9290
Best quote - Tim Reynolds "Have some faith in my lack of faith in you"
Best videos/sounds/content - SimonWestlund
Worst video rambler - Tall5001
Most style - timspurfan/Macky
Biggest mean to nice transformation - aronpm
Most wise asian - Julian
Most annoying voice - cuboy63 
Best use of online coupons - masterofthebass


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Funniest Member: Jaycee
Best Poster: Bapao
Best Troller: JyH
Best Avatar: Stachu
Fastest Girl Cuber: Sa967St
Most Frequent Person On: Mike Hughey
Best Signature: Still to be debated
Most Improved Nerd-5BLD
Most Worsened Nerd-IanTheCuber

I AM A NERD AND I'M PROUD OF IT!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 17, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Least Similar Online and RL Personas - Kirjava


 
You have never met me. 

wtf?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You have never met me.
> 
> wtf?



Yea, I thought about that after I posted it. I'm pretty much relating your speedsolving to cubecast persona, so I guess it doesn't really apply.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

I thionk there should be a new rule: no nominating yourself.

Oh, right. If everyone on the forum hates your post, it's just a useless post.

Best/Worst Avatar-Stefan/IMSLOW1097


----------



## Owen (Dec 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Most worsened noob:* Owen*. I've been coming across some of his noob posts recently from this year.



Hey. I'm not a noob. I just don't like elitists and their standards.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 17, 2011)

I also don't like elitists. Thats why im still a noob.

Edit: +1 on the Kirjava least similar OL/IRL personas, only because I interpreted his posts differently before meeting him IRL and self facepalming when looking back.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Stefan for nicest member. His replies on this thread from Michael Womack, are probably the nicest anyone has ever written on his threads. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ts-puzzles-in-black-light&p=688001#post688001


----------



## Thompson (Dec 21, 2011)

Worst Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Ability-to-Set-Records-Outside-of-Competition
Allowing the Ability to Set Records Outside of Competition


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2011)

hcfong said:


> I'd like to nominate Stefan for nicest member. His replies on this thread from Michael Womack, are probably the nicest anyone has ever written on his threads.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ts-puzzles-in-black-light&p=688001#post688001


 
Ha, nah... I do think he's getting too much flak for what I think is mainly clumsiness and I did try to be nice there and help, but that certainly doesn't cancel out all the mean and stupid stuff I tend to do...


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 21, 2011)

Funniest post:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ne-answer-question-thread&p=519452#post519452
Orangina as lube,LOL

Most improved noob:Akash Rupela
achieved sub 20 pretty quickly


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Most improved noob:Akash Rupela
> achieved sub 20 pretty quickly



BUT

newb =/= noob


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2011)

Member of the Year (overall)* Brest*
Thread of the Year (overall) *Member Elimination Thread 1 (  )
*Best/Worse Post (overall) *Anything Womack posts.* 
Best/Worst Signature *Xxoxia*
Best/Worst Troll *Kirjava*
Best/Worst Arguing *Kir, Aron, Stefan*
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes *Hand Sanitizer Lube thread*
Biggest Postwhore *PhoenixDeath aka Calvin Le * Read Thread
Most Intelligent Member* Stefan*
Meanest/Nicest Member *Stefan/Brest*
Most/Least Helpful Member *Womack*
Most Clueless Member *Guineapigsrock or however she spells it*
Most/Least Improved *Noob 5BLD <3*
Most Deserving of a Ban *Womack(?) Is he banned? *
Most Gender-Confused *Emolover*
Least Similar Online and RL Personas* I would say me. Online, I am super troll at times. IRL, I'm super awkward :3*


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 28, 2011)

Biggest postwhore: close between asportking and emolover.


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Biggest postwhore: close between asportking and emolover.


 
I have only made 1100ish posts this year.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 29, 2011)

Brest for nicest member? I agree with Brest as Most Helpful and Member of the Year. But to me it feels strange to call reconstructions "nice". Should Macky be nominated for Nicest Member because of his many wiki contributions? Most Helpful and Nicest shouldn't be treated as the same. I guess Nicest Member is a tougher nomination than Meanest. Negative posts are usually more memorable.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Brest for nicest member? I agree with Brest as Most Helpful and Member of the Year. *But to me it feels strange to call reconstructions "nice". * Should Macky be nominated for Nicest Member because of his many wiki contributions? Most Helpful and Nicest shouldn't be treated as the same. I guess Nicest Member is a tougher nomination than Meanest. Negative posts are usually more memorable.


 
Volunteering *a lot of time* every day isn't nice?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Brest for nicest member? I agree with Brest as Most Helpful and Member of the Year. But to me it feels strange to call reconstructions "nice". Should Macky be nominated for Nicest Member because of his many wiki contributions? Most Helpful and Nicest shouldn't be treated as the same. I guess Nicest Member is a tougher nomination than Meanest. Negative posts are usually more memorable.



I would class spending many hours reconstructing solves free of charge as nice...


----------



## Athefre (Dec 29, 2011)

Spending a lot of time on something doesn't mean someone is trying to be nice. Maybe Brest is being helpful out of niceness, and we're all very thankful for it. I don't mean any disrespect. But someone can be the meanest person you know and still provide something helpful, for their own reasons. It's difficult to know someone's intentions either way.

It would have been great to have a clear definition for the two categories. I see Most Helpful Member as "Most Useful Provider" and Nicest Member as "Most Spread of Positivity". Why have both categories if they are treated as one?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Spending a lot of time on something doesn't mean someone is trying to be nice. Maybe Brest is being helpful out of niceness, and we're all very thankful for it. I don't mean any disrespect. But someone can be the meanest person you know and still provide something helpful, for their own reasons. It's difficult to know someone's intentions either way.
> 
> It would have been great to have a clear definition for the two categories. I see Most Helpful Member as "Most Useful Provider" and Nicest Member as "Most Spread of Positivity". Why have both categories if they are treated as one?


 
What do you not understand...Brest spends a lot of time on reconstructions, even when people don't ask for them. This helps people a lot, so I don't see how you're not considering him helpful.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 29, 2011)

I do. That's why I said I agree with Brest as Most Helpful and Member of the Year.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> What do you not understand...Brest spends a lot of time on reconstructions, even when people don't ask for them. This helps people a lot, so I don't see how you're not considering him helpful.


 
What do you not understand... Athefre is saying Brest _is_ helpful, but that helpful does not necessarily equal nice.

As far as I've seen, Brest is a really nice guy, but for all we know he could be an ******* who curbstomps babies and kittens in his spare time. But even if he did, he'd still be helpful because of his reconstructions.

Brest is best :tu


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> but for all we know he could be an ******* who curbstomps babies and kittens in his spare time.


 
I can confirm this.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2011)

Maria Oey is nice, but not very helpful... Kirjava is helpful, but not very nice


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Member of the Year (Overall)-Stefan
Thread of the Year (Overall)-Member Elimination Game 2, what epic irony against me
Best Poster-Stefan
Best Signature-IanTheCuber or Austin Reed
Worst Signature-Thompson
Best Troller-JyH
Worst Troller-Kirjava (in one of my threads, or was that even a troll?)
Most Intellegent Member-Stefan or qqwref
Meanest Member-Stefan
Most Improved Noob-5BLD
Most Worsened Noob-IanTheCuber
Most Clueless Member-Wait, what?
Youngest Member-IanTheCuber or colinbxyz


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2011)

Best troll: JyH

Best use of coupons: Masterofthebass


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 29, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Best use of online coupons - masterofthebass


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> Best use of coupons: Masterofthebass



We have a winner


----------



## 5m17h3380181988 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol? People still nominate Stachue? You guys still don't know what he did in Newark Head to Head 2011? Kinda deserves investigation...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 29, 2011)

5m17h3380181988 said:


> Lol? People still nominate Stachue? You guys still don't know what he did in Newark Head to Head 2011? Kinda deserves investigation...



Elaboration please.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 29, 2011)

5m17h3380181988 said:


> Lol? People still nominate Stachue? You guys still don't know what he did in Newark Head to Head 2011? Kinda deserves investigation...



I noticed that in all your posts so far, you're having a go at Stachu, so obviously you're not best mates. I don't know what he did at Newark Head to Head, but as nothing about it was mentioned on the Newark Head to Head thread, you're probably the only one who was bothered about it. If it was something that was against the regulations or the spirit of WCA, you should have spoken to the WCA delegate of the competition and he would take appropriate action.

I see you're quite new here, but spreading unfounded and unsupported accusations about one of the most respected members of this forum won't get you a lot of friends.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2011)

*Most Clueless Member*
Everybody writing something like this:
Best/Worst <Category> - <Name>
That's two categories, not one.

*Most Deserving of a Ban*
theZcuber. Feels like no day goes by where he doesn't write something super annoying.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Stefan said:


> *Most Clueless Member*
> Everybody writing something like this:
> Best/Worst <Category> - <Name>
> That's two categories, not one.
> ...


 
So I can't get nominated for Most Clueless? I didn't write what you said, I don't think.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ors are in no particular order

Best Troll: Stefan or Kirjava
Best Arguing: Stefan or Kirjava
Funniest Member: Kirjava
Most Intelligent Member: Stefan or Kirjava
Meanest Member: Stefan
Nicest Member: qqwref
Most Helpful Member: Stefan, Kirjava, Brest or 5BLD
Most Clueless Member: Me or Womack
Most Insane Member: Stefan
Most Gender-Confused: Emolover


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> So I can't get nominated for Most Clueless?


 
Sure, clearly that's how nominations work.


----------



## Micael (Dec 31, 2011)

Regarding Biggest Postwhore category, I am wondering if there is a way to know the actual Biggest Postwhore using the website database?


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2011)

Biggest PW: RyanReese09 for his raid on the accomplishment thread a while back.


----------



## asportking (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Biggest postwhore: close between asportking and emolover.


 


emolover said:


> I have only made 1100ish posts this year.


I only made 400. Emolover wins.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

1100 pfft. I've posted more than that in my ~ 9 months here


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

No, emolover is already most sexually confused-BY FAR. And 5BLD takes biggest postware.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait what did I do at Newark?
Seriously, PM me or something.


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1100 pfft. I've posted more than that in my ~ 9 months here


 
18 months: 1550 posts

9 months: 1450 posts

Waiting for you to pass me in posts.


----------



## asportking (Dec 31, 2011)

Micael said:


> Regarding Biggest Postwhore category, I am wondering if there is a way to know the actual Biggest Postwhore using the website database?


I think Biggest Postwhore refers to the person who posts for the sake of posting, not just the person who has posted the most.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 31, 2011)

asportking said:


> I think Biggest Postwhore refers to the person who posts for the sake of posting, not just the person who has posted the most.


 
By that definition I think I'd be in the running. Except there's no evidence because the mods delete most of the posts I make. Pfffhehe.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 31, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> By that definition I think I'd be in the running. Except there's no evidence because the mods delete most of the posts I make. Pfffhehe.


 
Same here!! It's annoying


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> 18 months: 1550 posts
> 
> 9 months: 1450 posts
> 
> Waiting for you to pass me in posts.



5 months : 783 posts 

LET'S KICK IT UP.


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

Emolover: 88.2 posts per month.

5BLD: 160.8 posts per month.

Jaycee: 156.6 posts per month.

Close but no cigar.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol, and to think Calvin and I won that award last year =3


----------



## drewsopchak (Jan 1, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Member of the Year (overall)* lolBrest*
> Thread of the Year (overall) *Member Elimination Thrad 1 (  )
> *Best/Worse Post (overall) *Anything Womack posts.*
> Best/Worst Signature *Xoxia*
> ...


 
Your the most similar online and in real life.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> 5BLD: 160.8 posts per month.
> 
> Jaycee: 156.6 posts per month.
> 
> Close but no cigar.


 
Hot damn! I didn't know I posted THAT much!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lol, and to think Calvin and I won that award last year =3


 
You and me.
2012.
CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

Post count : Over 800! How do I check my Posts per month?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Post count : Over 800! How do I check my Posts per month?


 
-your Profile
--About me 
---Post per day x 30


----------



## insane569 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nominate myself for least post whoring
0.66 per day How is that possible?


----------



## insane569 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I win!
> 
> Total Posts 49
> Posts Per Day 0.05


 
Damn
Well I have been here for awhile.
EDIT: How often are you on? I'm on almost everyday.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

So has he. Since July 2009.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2012)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You and me.
> 2012.
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


 
But hopefully I'll be posting more productive things =P


----------



## aaronb (Jan 1, 2012)

asportking said:


> I think my vote for Biggest Postwhore has to go to Womack.


 
He averages 97.5 posts/month. This is less than 5BLD's 160.8 and Jaycee's 156.6, but his posts often have one or two words; so my vote for biggest postwhore also goes to Michael Womack.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

womack for post whore


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2012)

Best/Worst Signature: /benskoning(Who the **** likes Womack)
Most Intelligent Member: Kirhava 
Meanest/Nicest Member: Masterofthebass/
Most/Least Helpful Member: Brest/ Womack
Most Clueless Member: Womack
Most Insane Member: Bapeo
Most/Least Improved Noob: 5BLD/ Womack
Most Worsened Noob: Womack
Most Deserved Ban: Chicken
Most Deserving of a Ban: Womack
Most Gender-Confused: Emolover
Biggest Fanboy: benskoning(For protecting Womack
Least Similar Online and RL Personas: Me(I am not emo)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> So when are the results?


At the beginning of February. They'll be in the second post.



Sa967St said:


> The winners will be posted in the post below near the end of January, so you will have two months to gather posts and things.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> womack for post whore



+1


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Member of the Year (overall): Brest
Moderator of the Year (overall): Lucas Garron
Best Arguing: Stefan, Kirjava, aronpm
Most Intelligent Member: Gotta go Stefan on this one
Most Helpful Member: Brest
Most Insane Member: Janelle
Most Improved Newb(Noob=/=Newb): 5BLD
Most Gender-Confused: emolover

Dislike having awards for people who are "Worst" or post too much or trolling. It encourages bad behavior and it shows.

To the people Self-Nominating, it only makes you look worse and makes people not want to support your nomination. It really is kinda pathetic to see some of these self nominations, they tried to be subtle about it but just failed miserably.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Dislike having awards for people who are "Worst" or post too much or trolling. It encourages bad behavior and it shows.


Good point. I just included them because they were used last year and the year before. I might not include categories like that in the results then, especially if people try to work towards winning them.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

They're a part of forum culture that needs to be recognised.

</totally not posting that because I'm in the running for them or anything>


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> They're a part of forum culture that needs to be recognised.


Why? Like Robocopter87 said, they encourage bad behaviour and it shows. I'll do what I can to keep some fun categories, but some things shouldn't be recognized.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Why? Like Robocopter87 said, they encourage bad behaviour and it shows. I'll do what I can to keep some fun categories, but some things shouldn't be recognized.


 
I wouldn't say they encourage it. I'd troll Womack and egregiously abuse reaction gifs just the same. The presence of these awards never crossed my mind when I did those things.

I realized how much of a hole I'm digging myself into by saying this, but I'm going to say it anyway.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not convinced. Why exactly should they be recognized?


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

They shouldn't. There is no reason that you should hand an award to someone because they acted stupid or mean.

It isn't right and it encourages the behavior.

EDIT: Specs, please stop defending it. I know you are up for one of the awards, but shouldn't you feel bad about getting something like that? If I got the award for Worst Sig, I would feel pretty bad about myself. That kinda sucks.

This just adds to my argument, people are also terribly beating on the people who act stupid and the like.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Because it shows what forum members should try to not be like and it shows what they should try to be.
Like no one wants to be the most deserving of a ban so they would think twice about what they post. I'm pretty sure everyone wants to be overall the best member/most helpful. So more people will look up to whom ever wins that category.
EDIT


Robocopter87 said:


> They shouldn't. There is no reason that you should hand an award to someone because they acted stupid or mean.
> 
> It isn't right and it encourages the behavior.


 
Dont assume a person wants to be known for being an ass. If they do then it shows how immature they are.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why don't you just go ahead and ignore everything I'm saying right now, I don't know what point I'm making myself.

Feel free to delete my posts. Or leave them as a testament to the fact that I am not currently in full possession of my mental faculties.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone wants to be overall the best member/most helpful. So more people will look up o whom ever wins that category.


 
I honestly can't tell what side you are on here. These two sentences seem to me like a good argument to _not_ have the "worst" categories.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Because it shows what forum members should try to not be like and it shows what they should try to be.
> Like no one wants to be the most deserving of a ban so they would think twice about what they post. I'm pretty sure everyone wants to be overall the best member/most helpful. So more people will look up o whom ever wins that category.
> EDIT
> 
> ...


 
Judging by the amount of self noms for these bad categories, I think I'm definitely allowed to assume this. BUt I agree with you, if one of these people didn't want the award, it would be pretty cruel to publicly announce it.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I honestly can't tell what side you are on here. These two sentences seem to me like a good argument to _not_ have the "worst" categories.


 
Im on the side for keeping the best/worst.
Not like making examples of people for being bad at something.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Why don't you just go ahead and ignore everything I'm saying right now, I don't know what point I'm making myself.


I don't have a good reason to delete the posts, so I won't. 
I'll just try to make good judgments on which categories to include.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can still look up to a good member without having the title of being the worst.

Edit: Example: I really look up to mods and members like Brest, Lucas Garron, and Statue, I want to be like them ont his forum. However, I don't need the title of Worst Member to make me want to be like them.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

I mean, do new users ever really look at the forum awards and look up to the winners? I was under the impression that this was pretty much a chance for the forum regulars to just have fun with giving the awards, in which case there's no reason not to give awards out for the bad categories.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I don't have a good reason to delete the posts, so I won't.
> I'll just try to make good judgments on which categories to include.



There we go. Problem Solved. End of Discussion. Compromise is pro.

Thanks sarah


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> End of Discussion.


 
Nah, we're going to keep faffing about for a few more pages, beating a dead horse, until the thread gets locked. That's usually how it works around here.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Worst post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34267-7.34-avg-12&p=688739&viewfull=1#post688739

I know getting most worsened noob in 2009 made me improve. I think awards like that tell you that you need to improve.
Then again I never won most improved noob, so I suppose I'm still a terrible poster


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Nah, we're going to keep faffing about for a few more pages, beating a dead horse, until the thread gets locked. That's usually how it works around here.


 
So true


Tim Major said:


> I know getting most worsened noob in 2009 made me improve. I think awards like that tell you that you need to improve


Thats what I was trying to get at but couldn't figure out how to say it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I mean, do new users ever really look at the forum awards and look up to the winners? I was under the impression that this was pretty much a chance for the forum regulars to just have fun with giving the awards, in which case there's no reason not to give awards out for the bad categories.


Not that I know of. Last year and the year before I read over the forum awards thread for fun, and it was great since it was a good overview of some awesome things from the forums. Other than bragging rights, the winners don't get much out of it.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Worst post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34267-7.34-avg-12&p=688739&viewfull=1#post688739


 
How is anyone that stupid, or that bad of a troll, or both?

Ah, well, that's the American educational system for you.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Worst post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34267-7.34-avg-12&p=688739&viewfull=1#post688739
> 
> I know getting most worsened noob in 2009 made me improve. I think awards like that tell you that you need to improve.
> Then again I never won most improved noob, so I suppose I'm still a terrible poster



Good, then I guess we should keep that one. Perhaps it will do good.

I never said to get rid of all of them. I simply said some are just plain out bad and need to be reomoved because they just encourage bad behavior.

Also, lol wut at the linked post. Can't tell if serious or trolling though.



Specs said:


> Nah, we're going to keep faffing about for a few more pages, beating a dead horse, until the thread gets locked. That's usually how it works around here.



Its how it usually works on internet forums. But nonetheless, doing it because its the norm doesn't justify it.


----------



## asportking (Jan 2, 2012)

Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall): *Stachu*
Best/Worse Post (overall)
Funniest Post: *This*
Best/Worst Signature:
Best/Worst Avatar:
Best/Worst Thread Title:
Best/Worst Response to a Troll:
Best/Worst Troll:
Best/Worst Arguing: Not a specific incident, but the v-cube patent infringement arguments tend to get pretty interesting/ 
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm:
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes:
Best Quote Chain:
Biggest Postwhore: *Womack*
Funniest Member:
Most Intelligent Member: *qqwref*
Meanest/Nicest Member:
Most/Least Helpful Member: *Brest*/ 
Most Clueless Member: *Womack*
Most Insane Member:
Most/Least Improved Noob:*5BLD*/
Most Worsened Noob:
Most Deserved Ban:
Most Deserving of a Ban: *FlyingFingers*
Most Gender-Confused: *emolover*
Biggest Fanboy:
Least Similar Online and RL Personas:

I'll update it occasionally.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Member of the Year (overall)
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall):
Best/Worse Post (overall)
Funniest Post: 
Best/Worst Signature:
Best/Worst Avatar:
Best/Worst Thread Title:
Best/Worst Response to a Troll:
Best/Worst Troll:
Best/Worst Arguing: Religion Thread
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm:
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes:
Best Quote Chain:
Biggest Postwhore: Emolover
Funniest Member: Kir
Most Intelligent Member: qqwref
Meanest/Nicest Member: (Meanest: Stefan)
Most/Least Helpful Member: (Most: Brest)(Least: Womack)
Most Clueless Member: Womack
Most Insane Member:
Most/Least Improved Noob: (Most: 5BLD)(Least: Womack)
Most Worsened Noob: Owen
Most Deserved Ban: 
Most Deserving of a Ban: FlyingFingers
Most Gender-Confused: emolover
Biggest Fanboy:
Least Similar Online and RL Personas: 

Will be updated


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2012)

Why does everyone think I'm a noob? I am not.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2012)

May I then refer to Owen Notation?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 2, 2012)

Owen said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a noob? I am not.



Because of this. Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 2, 2012)

Most clueless member: *Members that weren't around for the best part of 2011 but are still nominating. You're all in the running.*

Thanks for the thumbs up guys, nice to know that my posts are appreciated by some  Most unexpected and delightful at the same time.

I'm only posting to dump this on your laps though: Emolover didn't spell my screen name correctly...I have officially been dumped


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2012)

The only reason I did that is because I sound the name as bâp(eh)ō.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> The only reason I did that is because I sound the name as bâp(eh)ō.


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> May I then refer to Owen Notation?


 
Owen Notation was, and still is, a good idea.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Owen said:


> Owen Notation was, and still is, a good idea.


 
Not at all! You didn't even have B moves. Plus, it would take forever to write out an alg.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 2, 2012)

Right now these awards are a bit generic. Next year I think it would be good to add some new categories to make them have our specific community feel.

Best New Guide
Best Development (method, step, tricks, etc)
Best Discovery (Theory)
Greatest Broken Speed Barrier (2x2x2 sub-2 average official, 3x3x3 sub-7 average official or unofficial (12))
Most Useful Software
Video of the Year


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Member of the Year (overall) *Brest*
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall) 
Best/Worse Post (overall) 
Funniest Post 
Best/Worst Signature 
Best/Worst Avatar 
Best/Worst Thread Title 
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst Troll *Kirjava*/*Womack*
Best/Worst Arguing *Stefan*/*Womack*
Best/Worst Use of Facepalm
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes
Best Quote Chain
Biggest Postwhore *Womack*
Funniest Member *Kirjava*
Most Intelligent Member *Kirjava*
Meanest/Nicest Member 
Most/Least Helpful Member *Brest*/*flyingfingers*
Most Clueless Member *Womack*
Most Insane Member 
Most/Least Improved Noob *5bld*/*Flyingfingers*
Most Worsened Noob *Owen*(owen notation?)
Most Deserved Ban *chicken9290*
Most Deserving of a Ban *Flyingfingers*
Most Gender-Confused *Emolover*
Biggest Fanboy 
Least Similar Online and RL Personas *Emolover*(cause he looks nothing like an emo)
EDIT: Womack has improved alittle so flyingfingers takes his place
EDIT2: Flyingfingers is just replacing Womack for the majority


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

It's funny how the people voting Womack for everything, deserve half of those titles themselves.
Guys this is meant to be fun. To above poster, nominating Womack for all those awards is stupid.
I'm putting insane569 down for most worsened noob.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> It's funny how the people voting Womack for everything, deserve half of those titles themselves.
> Guys this is meant to be fun. To above poster, nominating Womack for all those awards is stupid.
> I'm putting insane569 down for most worsened noob.


 
Explain to me how he doesn't deserve any of these awards please?
His arguement's are horrible, he multipost like it's nothing, doesn't bring much helpful info, he hasn't improved since he joined the forum.
EDIT:


Specs112 said:


> Question: If I were to vote for myself for Most Deserving Of A Ban, would the mods follow through on it?
> 
> Followup question: Does anyone agree that I deserve that?


 
Your'e not that bad
Why would you deserve a ban?


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Question: If I were to vote for myself for Most Deserving Of A Ban, would the mods follow through on it?

Followup question: Does anyone agree that I deserve that?


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to know who deleted my post and why (Stachu, I'm thinking of you).

There is absolutely no reason why I should not be able to defend Owen Notation. I do not appreciate being harassed, and then being unable to defend my point. 

Most people do not even notice the amount of censorship that goes on around here. It is terrible.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually didn't do it.

Don't worry, I really really wanted to. But I decided against it.

I'm about 90% sure you're trolling, but you're subtle enough at it that I can't be sure. I wouldn't state this publicly, but you point fingers at me all the time so I no longer care.


The reason you're being "censored" is because you spam, you make nonsense posts, and again, you spam.

Get this discussion out of this thread. Get on topic, I'm tired of this happening in every thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 2, 2012)

Owen said:


> I do not appreciate being harassed



Who was harassing you?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree, Womack for most clueless


----------



## Athefre (Jan 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Explain to me how he doesn't deserve any of these awards please?



Worst Arguing: Whatever arguing he has done on this forum doesn't compare to the larger arguments that happened in 2011 where one side didn't have an understanding of logic.

Worst Troll: How do you know he is trolling?

Least Helpful Member: He not only asks but also answers questions in One Answer Question Thread. The least helpful are the ones that have the ability to help but leave someone to suffer or cause further suffering. Michael Womack is in that middle area, sometimes giving good advice.


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Who was harassing you?


 
In this thread, Ryanreese and insane569. (It's worth noting that insane569 just wrote a post defending me, which got censored. Oh the tragic irony.)

Also, many others who have non-constructively mocked ON in the past.

(I'll shut up now, I don't want to be banned)


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Athefre said:


> Worst Arguing: Whatever arguing he has done on this forum doesn't compare to the larger arguments that happened in 2011 where one side didn't have an understanding of logic.
> 
> Worst Troll: How do you know he is trolling?
> 
> Least Helpful Member: He not only asks but also answers questions in One Answer Question Thread. The least helpful are the ones that have the ability to help but leave someone to suffer or cause further suffering. Michael Womack is in that middle area, sometimes giving good advice.


 
I agree on the last part
I changed that because I noticed alot of his post in OAQT 
The argueing is pretty clear. He tries to defend a thread that only started more arguements.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 2, 2012)

Owen said:


> In this thread, Ryanreese and insane569.



I see no evidence of this. Perhaps harrassment isn't the right word?


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I see no evidence of this. Perhaps harrassment isn't the right word?


 
Yeah, I guess. Perhaps "taunting". Point still stands.

Anyway, It seems like my post was restored. Thank you.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 2, 2012)

Owen said:


> Yeah, I guess. Perhaps "taunting". Point still stands.



Not at all. You're being oversensitive and refusing to listen to constructive criticism.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

Member of the Year (overall) *Brest*
Thread of the Year (overall)
Moderator of the Year (overall) *Masterofthebass for knowing when to close a stupid thread*
Best/Worse Post (overall) *Don't know / The one where it says southern hemisphere isn't celebrating Christmas because it's summer*, will find link later
Funniest Post *Kirjava Development Solutions*, found here.
Best/Worst Signature *benskoning*
Best/Worst Avatar *benskoning
*Best/Worst Thread Title *"i need parts" by Michael Womack/Don't know *
Best/Worst Response to a Troll
Best/Worst *Don't know/lolben*. He's not always trolling but when he does it's pretty bad. 
Best/Worst Arguing *Stefan/Don't know*
Best/Worst (Ab)use of Memes *Specs121/No idea*
Biggest Postwhore *Myself, 5BLD, Kirjava, or RyanReese.* Last three for sheer numbers. I honestly think I'm a postwhore because my Posts Per Month is a large number but I don't think I've ever said something worth reading.
Funniest Member *Kirjava*
Most Intelligent Member *Hmm... Can't decide between qqwref or cmowla*
Meanest/Nicest Member *Masterofthebass/Brest*
Most/Least Helpful Member *Brest/benskoning*
Most Clueless Member *Michael Womack*
Most Insane Member *Brest*
Most/Least Improved Noob *5BLD/benskoning*
Most Worsened Noob *Owen*
Most Deserved Ban *Chicken9290*
Most Deserving of a Ban 
Most Gender-Confused *Duh. Emolover.* 
Biggest Fanboy *benskoning* for Michael Womack
Least Similar Online and RL Personas *I wouldn't know; I've never met anyone here IRL.*
Most Likable Member *Mike Hughey*
Best/Worst Poster (overall) *qqwref/Womack*


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just curious. Will there be any new categories added before the end of nominations?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone think that another month is too much time? If enough has been posted then the nominations can end.



Jaycee said:


> I'm just curious. Will there be any new categories added before the end of nominations?


It's up to you guys.


----------



## JyH (Jan 3, 2012)

Biggest Fanboy - Mal
Most Deserving of a Ban - theZcuber
Worst Poser - danthecuber 
Most Gender-Confused - danthecuber 
Coolest Example Solves - Brest
Worst Thread - "What snack should I make" (w/e it was)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 3, 2012)

Owen said:


> Owen Notation was, and still is, a good idea.


 
I lol'd.

I vote Bapao for most likable member.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2012)

Most worsened noob. Theanonymouscuber.
Least seimilar irl profile-that70sshowdude

Ily guys.

And statues post definitely deserves him a spot as the best mod of year. Even if he hasn't been a mod all year. Statues demeanor, even irl, just has the feel of a mod. He does a good job


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

Should Womack even count for Most Deserving of a Ban? Since he has been banned several times.


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm, specs for biggest fanboy (Kir)?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the end of the month is far too long to wait for results; maybe another week?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> I think the end of the month is far too long to wait for results; maybe another week?


 
I was thinking that too. How about nominations end on January 15th?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

Best Navigator: Ryan Reese.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

asportking said:


> Should Womack even count for Most Deserving of a Ban? Since he has been banned several times.


 
I say no, but some would say he deserves to be banned again.

I think the only two things Womack should win are Most Clueless and Best Thread Title for "i need parts".


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I was thinking that too. How about nominations end on January 15th?


 
methinks Yes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Best Navigator: Ryan Reese.


Lol'd really hard at this.
Best pizza orderer is tim major


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Lol'd really hard at this.
> Best pizza orderer is tim major


 
He's also good at ordering soft-serve ice cream.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2012)

aronpm said:


> He's also good at ordering soft-serve ice cream.



And "soft drinks"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Most worsened noob. Theanonymouscuber.


 
<3


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 3, 2012)

best post http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Private-forum&p=648451&viewfull=1#post648451


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, best imitations, theanonymouscuber.

Many people at Harvard comp can also back me up on this.


----------



## JyH (Jan 4, 2012)

Best Imitations - bobbyfearfactor


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 4, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Also, best imitations, theanonymouscuber.
> 
> Many people at Harvard comp can also back me up on this.


 
Seconded.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Your the most similar online and in real life.


 
ORLY?! Have you even met me? 0.o
Sorry if I don't remember you. xD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Funniest Member - bobbyfearfactor for cuber impersonations


 


RyanReese09 said:


> Also, best imitations, theanonymouscuber.
> 
> Many people at Harvard comp can also back me up on this.


 


Specs112 said:


> Seconded.





JyH said:


> Best Imitations - bobbyfearfactor


 
I've talked to both of them a ton and I'm sorry, but bobbyfearfactor completely blows theanonymouscuber out of the water. Besides, theanonymouscuber does one or two while bobbyfearfactor does everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I've talked to both of them a ton and I'm sorry, but bobbyfearfactor completely blows theanonymouscuber out of the water. Besides, theanonymouscuber does one or two while bobbyfearfactor does everyone.


 
I have more you haven't heard, but Bobby is probably better anyway. Although, to be honest, he isn't really an active member of the community...

BTW, thanks Ryan and Specs.


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2012)

Is bobbyfearfactor Bobby d'Angelo?


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2012)

Owen said:


> Is bobbyfearfactor Bobby d'Angelo?


 
Yeah that's him.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know... Andrew's impersonation of Luke Bruce is hard to beat.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I don't know... Andrew's impersonation of Luke Bruce is hard to beat.



Andrew only did that impersonation because he heard me talking about how god-like bobby's was.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

What about John Tamananananas' impersonation of an Australian?


----------



## JyH (Jan 6, 2012)

Most Gullible - danthecuber


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2012)

Most Gullible - danthecuber


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2012)

JyH said:


> Most Gullible - danthecuber


 


That70sShowDude said:


> Most Gullible - danthecuber


 
All aboard the "Most Gullible - danthecuber" train!


----------



## Thompson (Jan 6, 2012)

Forte spits some fat impressions!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think the impression award should be on the forum awards because it doesn't really have to do with the forums.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't think the impression award should be on the forum awards because it doesn't really have to do with the forums.


 
Half of the awards people are being nominated for shouldn't be on the forum awards.

It's just a way to make inside jokes between friends.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

Most Deserving of a Ban-TheZCuber
Most Deserved Ban-IanTheCuber


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 13, 2012)

Nominations end on January 15, 2012 at 21:00 EST. I'm going to temporarily close the thread then so votes can be tallied up, then I'll re-open it when the results are done. 
If you want to add more nominations or edit your posts, do so before then.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

Most Deserving of a Ban - TheZCuber

Also,


Jaycee said:


> 5 months : 783 posts
> 
> LET'S KICK IT UP.


 
That was on New Year's Eve (I think). 2 weeks later, look at my post count. Jaycee for biggest post whore! Tell your friends to get their last minute votes in!


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Seconded theZcuber is a disgrace to humanity


----------



## AndersB (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Most Deserving of a Ban - TheZCuber
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 
The thread name is *2011* forum awards, though :-D


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

angham said:


> ^ Seconded theZcuber is a disgrace to humanity


 
Third


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

AndersB said:


> The thread name is *2011* forum awards, though :-D


 
Oh hush.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 15, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Third


 
Fouth ))

d(-_-d)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2012)

what happened to chicken9290?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> what happened to chicken9290?


 
Gone

Most Deserved Ban


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Gone
> 
> Most Deserved Ban


 
why did he get banned?


----------



## insane569 (Jan 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> why did he get banned?


 
You weren't awake were you? He trolled so hard it hurt my eyes.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2012)

Done. 

Check the second post for results.


----------



## asportking (Jan 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> *Best Avatar: All pony avatars*
> <3 ponies.


Wow, I won!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 17, 2012)

Brest is best! 

There were a couple of categories that I wanted to see but they weren't up there. Oh well, the results were fun to read anyway.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 17, 2012)

Despite nominations exisiting, there has been no fanboy reward given for the past 2 years .


----------



## emolover (Jan 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> *Most Gender Confused and Least Similar Online and RL Personas: emolover*
> Did anyone else assume he looked emo?



I am going to try to not get the second one.


----------



## danthecuber (Jan 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Most Improved *Newb*: 5BLD
> Most Worsened *Noob*: Owen


:confused:


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> :confused:


 
5BLD should have been the best "nouxb".


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> RESULTS​*Most Worsened Noob: Owen*
> Mainly for Owen Notation.



It is extremely frustrating that everyone refuses to take Owen Notation seriously. 
Thanks for thread of the year though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't worry Owen. You're notation can't get much more noob so you only have up to go from here.

I hope.

@Sarah, loved your explanation as to why the winners won. Good job.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> It is extremely frustrating that everyone refuses to take terrible ideas seriously


 
I know, right?


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I know, right?


 
I thought you agreed to stop harassing me.
I thought we were friends.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> I thought you agreed to stop harassing me.
> I thought we were friends.


 
Dude, none of it makes sense to most people. Not many people would use it. It's not logical to them as it is for you. Sorry
(Speaking from experience--BLD method, Skewb method.)


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dude, none of it makes sense to most people. Not many people would use it. It's not logical to them as it is for you. Sorry
> (Speaking from experience--BLD method, Skewb method.)


 
I understood that the first time. They don't need to like my notation, but the least they can do is not tell me over and over again. It's like the fools in real life who say "shut up" whenever I dare open my mouth. Rather frustrating.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> I understood that the first time. They don't need to like my notation, but the least they can do is not tell me over and over again. It's like the fools in real life who say "shut up" whenever I dare open my mouth. Rather frustrating.


 
Yeah, it's definitely getting old. But you defending it will of course bring about naysayers.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> I thought you agreed to stop harassing me.
> I thought we were friends.


 
I've decided I have too many friends, and not enough enemies.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 17, 2012)

*YESSS!!*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2012)

I am proud to be behind kirjava....erm.


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, his is a huge honour for me. I never expected anything like this when I joined this forum. Thank you all for the kind words.
A big thank you to qqwref, Lucas, and Stefan for the inspiration provided with their reconstruction work, and for the help qqwref provided along the way.
Congratulations to all the winners. =)
Great job for your work on this Sarah! :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2012)

Well done Brest, you certainly deserved it. 



Brest said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. =)


Even the winners that got humiliating awards?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

5BLD is awesome. I'm so glad he gave us a second chance


----------



## cyril (Jan 18, 2012)

Yay!
This deserves a second post - I obviously spend way more time reading than posting. Congrats to all winners and to shelley for creating the most inspiring thread for lurkers!
Actually my very first post was the April fool V-Cube Catch Phrase contest in 2008, with the collaboration of my accomplice pjk


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners


----------

